
World IPv6 switch-over event scheduled for June 6 - FluidDjango
http://gigaom.com/broadband/world-ipv6-switch-over-event-scheduled-for-june-6/
======
pferde
"The Internet Society is organizing a pow wow of big ISPs, web companies and
networking equipment providers on June 6 to ceremonially bury the world’s
current Internet protocol, IPv4, and permanently implement its successor,
IPv6."

Don't let the truth get in the way of good rhetoric. Bury ipv4? Hardly.

